

Complete Apple OS X source (open source, and freely available) - nodesocket
http://opensource.apple.com/release/mac-os-x-1082/

======
asiekierka
It's not complete. OS X also includes the user interface as a core part of the
OS and, to be honest, I can't find it here.

------
mfincham
Is this in some way different to Apple's normal open source offerings?

By which I mean, is there something new or interesting hidden on this page
that I'm missing? :)

~~~
ttflee
Nope.

------
chrisringrose
It's the kernel and basic elements. When Steve Jobs introduced Mac OS X, he
stated even then that its kernel would be open source.

Watch Steve Jobs state this here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko4V3G4NqII>

It's still great that Apple does this, nonetheless. More open than Microsoft.

(Similar source is available for iOS and some other properties too.)

------
teilo
Complete if complete = booting to a BSD command line. Otherwise, not even
remotely complete. No Core services. No Finder. No DiskUtility or any number
of other core OS binaries.

------
spinron
It's the Darwin repository. It's been up for years. It contains the OS X
kernel and some command line utilities. What's the big deal here?

